# Lyft has put my driver account on hold because of driving under the influence?



## Markley (Feb 7, 2018)

Lyft has just screwed me over. After my second ride last night all seems good. I get logged off. My account has been put on hold.. I get an email saying I was suspected of driving under the influence.. wtf? First off I don't drink and drive. 2nd I rarely drink. All the rides I gave the night before were great. I got my feedback from the 5th for the two rides I gave and my rating went from 4.94 to 4.89. so I'm assuming this pax tried to scam me? What are the possibilities some random person made a false accusation? And not a passenger? I did have an enraged driver yelling at me the other day. Just great.. now I won't be getting my 500$ referral bonis. Only 30 rides away. Emailed Lyft all this and still no response. Tried the Twitter same bs. Anybody have experience with this?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Complain about the riders immediately (separately, not answering that email).

Also, respond to said email that you most certainly did no such thing, and believe that passengers are trying to use this to fleece Lyft for a freebie.

95% this is all for show and after yoy deny it they'll reactivate you in 3 to 5 days after "demonstrating that they take this seriously".



PS if youre a minority, they passengers in question were racist. If not, consider claiming they were gay-bashing on you. Also remember to call them belligerent wasteoids or something. And say that you threatened to kick em out unless they behave properly, but believed that the issue was resolved until they retaliated with this BS.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Markley said:


> Lyft has just screwed me over. After my second ride last night all seems good. I get logged off. My account has been put on hold.. I get an email saying I was suspected of driving under the influence.. wtf? First off I don't drink and drive. 2nd I rarely drink. All the rides I gave the night before were great. I got my feedback from the 5th for the two rides I gave and my rating went from 4.94 to 4.89. so I'm assuming this pax tried to scam me? What are the possibilities some random person made a false accusation? And not a passenger? I did have an enraged driver yelling at me the other day. Just great.. now I won't be getting my 500$ referral bonis. Only 30 rides away. Emailed Lyft all this and still no response. Tried the Twitter same bs. Anybody have experience with this?


Play hardball.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated-for-utterly-insane-%E2%80%9Cintoxication%E2%80%9D.225692/#post-3475320


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Oh me too, and. My roommate. Its a new scam I think.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> Oh me too, and. My roommate. Its a new scam I think.


Its an old scam. IF they even intended to scam you at all

Although maybe they upped the sensitivity of the algo?

The mechanism that puts you in "standby while we investigate" account freeze is AUTOMATED.

Yup yup you can (or could at one time) get your account put on hold for a 5* + $5tip comment "wow so fast" referencing a Sunday 430am trip from Hollywood to Venice

Despite them only referring to the lack of traffic and their SATISFACTION with the service

PS wanna guess what might happen if some wannabe-urban rap fanboi writes "5* dope driver"????


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I don' think so- your making up stories because you must work in the office- only the people behind it are the ones claiming everything not true.


----------

